# Insoles



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I like my Reminds, need a couple more pairs, been wearing these Medics for a few months already, they're great. Also have flat feet, will probably be going to full orthos soon, gettin older and my feet are just fucked.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> I like my Reminds, need a couple more pairs, been wearing these Medics for a few months already, they're great. Also have flat feet, will probably be going to full orthos soon, gettin older and my feet are just fucked.


I'll have to look into those brands
I have expensive custom mold full ortho's for my shoes but they are unfortunately the hard plastic type and I have been told those type don't work in ski/board boots very well. So I thought I'd try the next best thing.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Sole EVs are what i use. superfeet are worthless for my feet. shredsoles is another company


----------



## cencalsnow (Dec 16, 2012)

I have found Cadence insoles to work best for me. I have used every insole on the market and they seem to have the best combination of support and cushion out there. You can trim the toe if needed but I didn't have to. I'm an 11 and the size 11/12 worked great for me. They make my shoes and boots fit much better, much more of a custom fit feel. Cadence10 is a coupon code I used on their website for a discount. Definitely worth a try! Good luck.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> Sole EVs are what i use. superfeet are worthless for my feet. shredsoles is another company


Superfeet are cool ... if you like insoles that feel like concrete.

I stepped on some Sole EV's at REI. I need to go get a pair. They feel like you're stepping on tits ... natural ones.

Remind Cush is another one I've been eyeing.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

cencalsnow said:


> I have found Cadence insoles to work best for me. I have used every insole on the market and they seem to have the best combination of support and cushion out there. You can trim the toe if needed but I didn't have to. I'm an 11 and the size 11/12 worked great for me. They make my shoes and boots fit much better, much more of a custom fit feel. Cadence10 is a coupon code I used on their website for a discount. Definitely worth a try! Good luck.


These say they are all in one high arch insole, I have flat feet


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

:thumbsup:


jdang307 said:


> Superfeet are cool ... if you like insoles that feel like concrete.
> 
> I stepped on some Sole EV's at REI. I need to go get a pair. They feel like you're stepping on tits ... natural ones.
> 
> Remind Cush is another one I've been eyeing.


I will definitely have to look at the Sole's, Thanks for the info.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> Superfeet are cool ... if you like insoles that feel like concrete.
> 
> I stepped on some Sole EV's at REI. I need to go get a pair. They feel like you're stepping on tits ... natural ones.
> 
> Remind Cush is another one I've been eyeing.


I looked at the sole's but couldn't find "EV" which model is this


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

ed visteur


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> ed visteur


OK, and those are the high volume ones. If I go with Superfeet's recommendation I guess I should go with the CD's cause they're low volume which superfeet claims are easier on people with flat feet.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Superfeet recommends that because their insoles are hard and rigid.

Sole EV is heat moldable. So I would think, and I'm just guessing, you heat them up per the instructions and they will mold to your flat feet

Signature DK is another one if you are concerned


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

I have Reminds and like them a lot. They are self-forming and don't take up a lot of space. So they could work for you.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

yea, whats a solid insole for someone with really FLAT, LOW arches and WIDE feet? my foots are murdering my feet


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

East§ide said:


> yea, whats a solid insole for someone with really FLAT, LOW arches and WIDE feet? my foots are murdering my feet


Sole EVs or DKs. Since they are heat moldeable you can really flatten out the arch. Pick the ones that are similar volume to your stock insoles if the boots already fit well. I like to mold them twice to really get them to fit right. I also trim a hair off the edges near sides to allow additional room for my wide feet


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

thanks man, just out of curiosity, if you ever get a chance id love to see what you mean by trimming the sides.i mean, i get it, but id like to see how much..also, do you find that the insoles help even if your boot liner is already packed out as far as it's going and is too narrow?


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

What should I go with if my boots are a little tight? Not unbearably so. Not to thread highjack. I've got narrow feet but normal arches.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

try getting a small heel lift done at a local shop, and the boots should pack out some..i did a heel lift in boots that were 1/2 size small and it made them bearable


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

NoOtherOptions said:


> What should I go with if my boots are a little tight? Not unbearably so. Not to thread highjack. I've got narrow feet but normal arches.


From what I've been reading it sounds like since you have a tight boot you want a low volume insole so it wont take up too much room.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

check these ones out:

https://secure.yoursole.com/us/footbeds/signature-davenport/


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

My boots are a bit tight and the local shop said to throw a pair of arch support inserts in them. They lift your arch and give you some additional wiggle room in the toe box while your boots loosen up. I have some of the 'blue' superfeet inserted in my boots and they're doing the job.....


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

East§ide said:


> thanks man, just out of curiosity, if you ever get a chance id love to see what you mean by trimming the sides.i mean, i get it, but id like to see how much..also, do you find that the insoles help even if your boot liner is already packed out as far as it's going and is too narrow?


Basically I just take a razor blade and trim these two sections flat across. Don't have a picture right now but my MS paint skills can hopefully demonstrate.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> check these ones out:
> 
> https://secure.yoursole.com/us/footbeds/signature-davenport/


Yeah those look sweet, doesn't sound like they have much shock absorption though and my feet don't get cold in my boots so I'd be worried the extra 400g of insulation would give me sweaty feet.


----------

